# One billion army ants vs Third Raikage, read OP



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2012)

Raikage is in a 100 meters closed room, the ants arent allowed to reproduce. Raikage starts encircled by the ants, he is 10 meters away from the closest ants in the circle.

Conditions for victory:

Raikage - Either kill the ants or survive a week
Ants - Kill Raikage

How this goes? Can they pierce Raikage's skin and eat him? Can Raikage survive this?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Depends how much distance cover the ants.It might turn out to be a battle of stamina in the end.Once Raikage's out of chakra he's dead meat either he's gonna stomp all ants in 3 days or less.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jun 12, 2012)

Hm going for Raikage : P


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Sandaime Raikage activates RnY and rolls on the ground frying all dem ants


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 12, 2012)

What type of ants are these?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice thread,had me giggling. I think the raikage takes this,it wont be hard to kill plenty of ants in one hit.


----------



## Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

He activates the armour and rolls on the floor. GG ants.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Blood God said:


> What type of ants are these?



fodder ants 



Lightning Heaven said:


> He activates the armour and rolls on the floor. GG ants.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 12, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> fodder ants



Can we powerscale DEM WASPS to the ants in anyway?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2012)

Raikage facerolls


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

For 3 days and 3 nights.Yeah.Maybe.

Depends what distance those ants would cover and what kind of type they are ... 

HUGE RED ants from Africa.


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 12, 2012)

................................................


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Can we powerscale DEM WASPS to the ants in anyway?







Raid3r2010 said:


> For 3 days and 3 nights.Yeah.Maybe.
> 
> Depends what distance those ants would cover and what kind of type they are ...
> 
> *HUGE RED ants from Africa*.



stomp match in favor of dem ants


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2012)

does he get Will of Clouds/Lightning ?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 12, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> does he get Will of Clouds/Lightning ?



Nah. But I'm sure Oonoki would let him borrow some of his will of stone that he's been letting the kages use.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 12, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> fodder ants


 fodder ants > fodder ninja 

true story


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> Nah. But I'm sure Oonoki would let him borrow some of his will of stone that he's been letting the kages use.


stoned Raikage


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stomp match in favor of dem ants



Not hating 3rd Raikage or smth. 

Just saying he can't hope to beat a billion of those.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## I3igAl (Jun 12, 2012)

Raikage activates Raiton Shroud and uses Roll-Out. OP used Pre-Amatersau Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXaaTQztoI0[/YOUTUBE]

These ants.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 12, 2012)

Do the Raikage roll.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 12, 2012)

Raikage no-diff.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2012)

If he rolls on the ground he is going to get covered in ants, these are the ants in the video, completely blind creatures that eat everything that moves its one billion, a billion seconds is 31 years.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 12, 2012)

Will 1 billion ants even fit in the room?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd say at least 6000 ants at a time could fit on him. But the ants might just all climb together into a gigantic ball, and crush raikage. After seeing him rolling around, and they'd emulate him.


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 12, 2012)

How Tall and Big would one billion ants be if they formed a ball


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 12, 2012)

Bigger then Raikage.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2012)

It wouldnt be very impressive really, this is how a billion dollars would look like, stack it up all together while big it isnt anything to be awed at:


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 12, 2012)

What in the bloody hell is that on your sig?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2012)

Tsunade buffed up.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 12, 2012)

More like realistic Tsunade.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 12, 2012)

If its the Ants from Strong World(one piece movie) they solo. If they are regular soldier ants raikage should win mid high diff.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 13, 2012)

There's an insanely large anthill we destroyed outside the compound yesterday. The kind of ants I saw, times a hundred billion? Poor Kage-chan.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 13, 2012)

There is barely any alive 3rd Raikage feat. But I guess we can use Edo-Sandaime Raikage for it. But he still lose. 

Ants Feat: 
Ants can carry 50 times there proportion. 
Ants can travel 300 meters per hour. Now if you make the Ants the same size as the human you are fucked.
African Army Ants sees human as prey too. 

Guess who have African Features. 
Now multiply this by 1 billion strong.

My conclusion. Poor Raikage becomes Ants meal.


----------



## I3igAl (Jun 13, 2012)

Blood God said:


> How Tall and Big would one billion ants be if they formed a ball



Not big enough to stop someone in his tracks, who can cause building level destructzion, by powerbombing an 80 pound teenager.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It wouldnt be very impressive really, this is how a billion dollars would look like, stack it up all together while big it isnt anything to be awed at:



You'll get much more than that amount if the bank notes would been 1 $ ... 

Anyway,the 3rd should take it.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 13, 2012)

Throw in 1 billion Malaysian Army Ants for Suicide bombing.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 13, 2012)

Like others have said, he activates his lighting aura and rolls around on the floor, squishing the insolent little bastards.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 13, 2012)

And when the shroud is off he is going to get covered, the guy above had a point, the 1 billion image is a 1 billion dollars in 100 notes, so an actual billion would be that multiplied by 100.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2012)

Shroud stays on for 3 days


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Read the instructions, he has to survive 1 week to win.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2012)

Conditions for victory:

Raikage - Either kill or the ants


----------



## Barioth (Jun 13, 2012)

Roland66 said:


> So I suppose that 6 billion humans would totally stomp Majin Buu because their stacked physical stats would be higher? Oh wait...
> 
> 
> Billion ants weight a few tons. Raikage shit stomps.



See Spirit Bomb Dupe-Kun.  Still Orochibuto, you should of use  Malaysian Army Ants species for Suicide Bombing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Or survive a week, unless you think is easier to kill the billion ants.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2012)

facerolling for 3 days and nights will do wonders for the ants


----------



## Barioth (Jun 13, 2012)

Indeed and the fact Ants bites are acidic.  Looking forward Raikage Black Lightning himself.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 13, 2012)

if Sandaime has patience he can stab EACH of those ants with his One finger nukite 

but assuming A got his personality from his dad then body slam & body roll it is





Disaresta said:


> fodder ants > fodder ninja
> 
> true story



at least ants wouldnt shit their pants when they see a meteor falling their way


----------



## Barioth (Jun 13, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> if Sandaime has patience he can stab EACH of those ants with his One finger nukite



No. He goes mofo Black on these mofo ants like a mofo on a mofo rampage on these mofo ants. 



The Flying Chuck said:


> at least ants wouldnt shit their pants when they see a meteor falling their way



Ants Colony have Precognition.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Read the instructions, he has to survive 1 week to win.



We don't know if Sandaime Raikage have enough stamina to use his lightning shroud for one week.

*1.*Either he kill all ants and he's done with it

*2.*Either he dies becuz he hasn't shown such stamina ... 

Sandaime Raikage might get killed in the end ...


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 14, 2012)

40,000 ants= size of human brain



1130 cubic centimeter=human brain

1130 cubic centimeter=1.13*10^-3 cubic meter

X=10^9 ants Y=45,000 ants Z=X/y=25,000

1 billion ants equal 25,000 brains=25000*1.13*10^-3=25*1.13 

meter=28.25 cubic meter

My room is more or less 30 cubic meter........ 

I believe the kaizkage would curpstomp the ants. I am pretty sure he can easily destroy a room. Of course its been long since I attempt math and could be wrong.
Edit:It seems like you are talking about ARMY ants. 
I might need to change this later..assuming I am not bored..but for now I would still give it to the kage.


----------



## I Kill You (Jun 14, 2012)

First of all, we need more info, how big ARE those ants, how big is the whole BATTLEFIELD. And then, do the ants have any special abilities? After that, we can decide


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 14, 2012)

raikage crushes all the ants by spamming raiton barrel-rolls for a day.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSeeker said:


> 40,000 ants= size of human brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are many types of Army Ants. One specific species is Malayasian Ants. They explode as a last line of defense. Another thing Ants evolve to have *precognition* over time to deal with disaster, such as rain floods. As they can warn all the colony of the danger.  You just don't diss on Real Word.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Third Raikage dies from lack of air


----------



## Doommaker (Jun 16, 2012)

Raikage turns on his lightning armor and starts repeatedly performing Rollout like a Donphan.


----------

